# Bay hippie outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Fishing has been unreal all winter long with redfishing being as good as it gets ! Captain josh made a trip yesterday and found water temps up to 57 degrees and was able to catch an easy limit of trout ! Give us a call to get on the water and on the fish ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

